# Bayern und der VDSF



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Juli

*Bayern und der VDSF*​Am 30.04. 2011 war die Jahreshauptversammlung des LFV in Bayern, der noch zum VDSF gehört.

Neben der Neuwahl des Präsidenten wurde vom FV Mittelfranken durch dessen Präsident Fritz Losche-Frühwald der Antrag gestellt, aus dem VDSF auszutreten.

Gründe seien unter anderem "die gescheiterte Fusion der Dachverbände" sowie "nicht zufriedenstellende Leistungen für die Mitgliedsverbände" und "hohe Kosten für den Mitgliedsbeitrag".

Nach anscheinend heftig und auch kontrovers geführter Diskussion wurde mehrheitlich festgestellt, "dass es hinsichtlich der Kosten-Nutzen-Relation bzgl. der Mitgliedschaft im VDSF ein großes Ungleichgewicht gäbe". 

Ebenso sah die Mehrheit die Notwendigkeit einer ständige Vetretung der "Angelfischerei" in Berlin und Brüssel für notwendig an.

Nach weiter kontroverser Diskussion bringt der Präsident des FV Oberbayern, Alfons Blank, einen modifizierten Antrag als Kompromiss zur Abstimmung ein.

Dieser wurde mehrheitlich angenommen.

Der Antrag:


> Das Präsidium des LFV setzt sich dafür ein, dass der VDSF in Absprache mit den interessierten Landesverbänden bis zum 31. Janur 2012 je eine ständige Vertretung in Berlin und in Brüssel errichtet.
> 
> Eine angemessene Mitbestimmung der Landesverbände bei der Regelung der Aufgaben und der Arbeitsweise der Vertretungen sowie bei der Erstellung der Arbeitsprogramme für die Vertretungen ist sicherzustellen.
> 
> ...



Der neu gewählte Präsident Braun (man erinnert sich, Hobbies nicht angeln, sondern radeln und wandern) will die Durchsetzung der Interessen der Angel- und Berufsfischer.

Er erwartet einen "neuen Schub" bei den Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV....

Vergleiche dazu den Brief von VDSF-Präsident Mohnert, der nach dem Beschluss der Bayern verschickt wurde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687

Weitere Diskussionen zur Fusion und den Verbänden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

